
More Developers, More Problems - jekor
https://singaporedatacompany.com/blog/more-developers-more-problems
======
desmondlim
This seems so wrong but looking at my working history, there seems to be an
element of truth in it. Nice work.

------
yahu1010
Great writing. Correlates from my experience with sales people; less is
better.

